# Dining Hall?



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

Does anyone avoid the dining hall like me? i havent eaten lunch or dinner in there at all this year, they have this little place right before the entrance where you swipe your meal card and can get take out and bring it back to your dorm. the only time i eat there is in the morning, i get up at 7:30 to eat there before it gets crowded even if i dont have class till later


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

I used to. Part of my fear was eating alone.

It was a lot easier after I found a friend to eat with.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

yea if i had someone to go with i think id be fine, but none of my roommates have meal plans. i think im afraid of walking around with my tray looking for a place to sit and everyone watching, or having to sit at a table with people already there and theyd be like, what are you doing here


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

When I was an undergrad, I would all the time. Ate in my room.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

Perrap39 said:


> It scares me to be in a room with so many people.


i feel exactly the same way, but then i think, theyre just people, why should i be afraid of them, its not like theyre going to come after me and attack me


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

I have no one to go with so I don't go.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I ate in a very crowded dining hall tonight and was fine, but it has taken me a *very* long time (over a year) to feel comfortable doing so. I don't know if it's exposure, or my meds, or both. Both I guess.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

GraceLikeRain said:


> I ate in a very crowded dining hall tonight and was fine, but it has taken me a *very* long time (over a year) to feel comfortable doing so. I don't know if it's exposure, or my meds, or both. Both I guess.


did you eat alone or with people


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Blue Oval said:


> GraceLikeRain said:
> 
> 
> > I ate in a very crowded dining hall tonight and was fine, but it has taken me a *very* long time (over a year) to feel comfortable doing so. I don't know if it's exposure, or my meds, or both. Both I guess.
> ...


Alone.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

thats cool, good job, i actually didnt go to the dining hall this morning, wanted to sleep late cause i didnt have class till 1:40, and just had a donut in my room


----------



## sparklesparkle* (Oct 18, 2006)

last year, i just flat out stopped going to the dining hall. was hungry all the time, basically survived on breakfast bars. (i can't even look at one now..) the anxiety was just unbearable. 

this semester, i was doing pretty okay. i was eatin at least 1 meal a day, even if it was alone. it made me feel better to kno other people ate alone too.. but i had special times to go, times where i knew the dining hall wouldn't be as crowded. if i saw people i knew though, i'd leave immediately. lately i've stopped going, because trying is so difficult. so i guess i'm kinda regressing =T


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I was afraid at first but now I go to the dining hall all the time. A lot of people sit alone.

I've kinda gotten used to eating alone. I like to have a newspaper or book to read when I do though.

My favorite thing to do is still getting the food in carry out (esp. my favorite food which I would be too embarassed to eat in the diner - pizza and pickle slices) and eating in my dorm, but only when my roomate is out.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I've never eaten in a college dining hall.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I go when I'm stuck at school all day, and I only get items which don't require talking to the food people. That works out ok because I don't spend as much money.


----------



## Misanthropy (Aug 16, 2006)

When I was at college I used to eat in the dining hall every meal, but this was only because I had a few friends to sit with. After our timetables changed and people graduated I had no one to sit with, so I either stopped going completely or only turning up at the last second when most people had already left, so it was 'okay' to be by yourself.

Everyday I would feel a horrible 'pressure' in the pit of my stomach at the thought of walking to the dining hall and eating alone. All those eyes watching you, all the laughter and conversation, and the inevitability of becoming known as 'that guy who sits by himself.' It seemed as though everyone had their little niche, their little group to sit with. That, or they were able to 'slot-in' with a bunch of people and belong straight away.

I couldn't do that.

Towards the end of the year I stopped going all together and started buying take away off-campus. This really made me angry at myself because a big part of the college fee is for food, and here I was wasting money on things I had already technically paid for.


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

I was really nervous about eating in the dining hall my first year at a 4-year college. I would always go really early when there weren't a lot of people.

This year my roommate goes with me for dinner and she's actually nice, so it's not too bad. I'm okay with eating lunch alone (I usually skip breakfast. . . bad, I know).


----------



## yellow53 (May 10, 2006)

--


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

you think thats bad yellow? i was eating alone one morning at this little 2 seater table i think freshman year and it was early so there were plenty of other tables, and this dude that was probably gay (not that theres anything wrong with it) sits at the same table at the other seat which is directly facing me. ironically i was eating froot loops. o man i still see him around and just look at the ground


----------



## missperfection (Jun 21, 2005)

My freshman year I actually didn't mind going to the dining hall, since I had a few friends. My sophomore year, I rarely went. I would go to breakfast (alone) a few days a week, but for other meals I would either skip meals (bad, I know) or pick up something at the to-go place and go back to my room. Now that I live in my apartment I feel so much better because I don't have to worry about the dining hall situation.


----------



## justagirl04 (Sep 17, 2006)

I have to eat there because I don't have a choice and even if I did have a choice, I don't mind eating alone as much as I used to. Especially if I just bring my iPod and listen to music.


----------



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

I've been eating alone in the dining hall for the past 2 years. What sucks is that they don't allow you to take food out of the dining hall.. So I always sit in the corner and eat alone, I know it's very pathetic, but i kinda get used to it. But sometimes i'm sick of it and go out to eat, but it's also sad cus I have to eat alone again, but only better food.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blue Oval said:


> you think thats bad yellow? i was eating alone one morning at this little 2 seater table i think freshman year and it was early so there were plenty of other tables, and this dude that was probably gay (not that theres anything wrong with it) sits at the same table at the other seat which is directly facing me. ironically i was eating froot loops. o man i still see him around and just look at the ground


Blue Oval,

Even at work, I eat in my office and NEVER go out to eat with anybody. After what happened to me at work, I am afraid they'll think I am stalking them or something stupid like that. I don't trust them.

I do have to pose this question to you. How do you know this guy had homosexual tendencies? He may have SA, too, and needed someone to talk to. We shouldn't dismiss people like that. You can break through that part, Froot Loops or not. :yes


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

This is a little bit different because we don't have dining halls here.I moved here this year and could not find a place to live who had its own kitchen so then I had to move in to a place who I share the kitchen with 4-5 people.
It is hell for me to go into the kitchen when there are people in there and I just wait until there is no one there.I just put something in the microwave and go back to my room and I feel so stupid and the other ones who live must think that I am an totally idiot.
Sometimes I don't even make dinner there,because I don't dare to go in there.Then I just eat a sandwich or something in my room..
I just hate feeling like this..


----------

